
Facebook's Capture The Flag event starts tomorrow - swapagarwal
https://www.fbctf.com/
======
tacosx
I hope the irony of Facebook sponsoring a CTF event after having given away
all their literal flags on purpose and accidentally over and over again for 15
years is not lost on anyone.

